# Geophagus sp. "Tapajos Orange head"



## adam79 (Jun 27, 2007)

I've have also seen a species Geophagus sp. "Tapajos red head". Are these the same species?
This site claims Geophagus sp. "Tapajos Orange head" grow to 5 inches, but others claim 10 inches. Are there any keepers that can tell me how big they get? Also, I understand they do better in groups. What is the minimum number and m/f ratio? Lastly, how easy are they to pair and breed? I'm thinking about putting some in a 125.


----------



## dwarfpike (Jan 22, 2008)

_Geophagus sp._ Tapajos I's have been called both orangeheads and redheads. Red sells better than orange, the redhead either is just a sells gimmick or some one (other than me) just prefers redheads over strawberry blonds. :lol:

7" is the largest I believe I've seen so far and most _Satanoperca_/_Geophagus_ groups in nature are at least 5, usually more.

I am waiting for a 6' 125 for a group myself, so will let those that have bred them pipe up from here.


----------



## spxsk (Mar 29, 2006)

I have 6 Tapajos Orange heads that I have had for over a year now. None of mine are over 6" and I do not think any of them are even close. Larges I would say is about 5". I have one pair in the group that will spawn and get the fry to wiggler stage before everyone else in the tank eats them. The group almost works like a wolf pack in my tank, with an Alpha of both sexes and everyone else challenging to be the alpha. This pair have been the only pair to spawn. Great fish over all. I keep them in a tank with a foot print of 84" x 24"


----------



## M0oN (Dec 8, 2003)

They max out at 6", 8" if you include the males streamers. Maybe 7" if you've got a perfectly cared for specimin.


----------



## DeadFishFloating (Oct 9, 2007)

G'day *adam79*,

The largest male I had reached close to 6.5 inches TL. I had a group of six in a 6 foot, 150 gallon tank.

In a 6 foot tank I would have no more than 8 in a school. I would not consider stocking any medium sized or large cichlids with them in a 125 gallon tank. While they will bicker amongst themselves, I don't think they would do well with other cichlids pushing them around.

I used to keep mine with dwarf SA cichlids that are also found in the Tapajos river, Laetacara curviceps and Apistogramma agassizii. You could also look at adding a couple of plecos to the tank that also come from the Rio Tapajos, Leopard Frog Peckoltia and Starlight Bristlenose pleco. Finally a nice tetra also found in the Rio Tapajos that a few of us have kept with orange heads is the Lemon tetra.


----------



## adam79 (Jun 27, 2007)

Thanks for all the info. 
*spxsk*, I'm glad you replied to my post. I was actually drawing my inspiration from your tank. Of coarse, my tank is about half the size. How do your rotkeil and scalare do with the orange head? If you had to shrink your tank down to a 125, how would you adjust your stock?

*DeadFishFloating*, Curviceps are going to be one element of the tank. I already have a group of 5. I am going to keep a rotkeil with them. If things don't go well I will adjust. I do like the idea of keeping species from the Tapajos. Do you know if sevs inhabit the tapajos? Planet catfish has helped me find catfish species that inhabit the river. Is there any site that lays out all fish species in the river? I researched the leopard frog peckoltia. What a stunning species. Might be one of my favorite plecos. How much did yours cost? Can I have him? :lol: [/quote]


----------



## dwarfpike (Jan 22, 2008)

There is a sev from the Tapajos, but it is a beautiful orange faced variation of the green sev (_Heros efasciatus_) ... the rotkeil is from Peru.


----------



## Toby_H (Apr 15, 2005)

I have a male Orange head that is a few years old and has seemed to stop growing at around 5"...

He is with a group of 25 or so other (much younger) Orange Heads in a 125 gal tank... along with a 'pair' of Blue Dempseys (both are Blue)... I also use this tank to grow out Blue or Blue Gene Dempseys... it's a very peaceful tank... very entertaining to watch...

As pairs form amongst the Geos they will be removed/rehomed. I just last night noticed my first holding female. Long term I plan to remove the Dempseys, keep the smaller growing Geos of the brood and add some Dwarves...


----------



## DeadFishFloating (Oct 9, 2007)

adam79 said:


> *DeadFishFloating*, Curviceps are going to be one element of the tank. I already have a group of 5. I am going to keep a rotkeil with them. If things don't go well I will adjust. I do like the idea of keeping species from the Tapajos. Do you know if sevs inhabit the tapajos? Planet catfish has helped me find catfish species that inhabit the river. Is there any site that lays out all fish species in the river? I researched the leopard frog peckoltia. What a stunning species. Might be one of my favorite plecos. _*How much did yours cost? Can I have him?*_ :lol:


Hey *adam79*,

Mate, I'm in Oz. But if you want to come and get one of mine, you're more than welcome.  I have 5. Plecos are illegal to import into Australia, but legal to own. Strange, huh! At todays conversion rate, each of my L134's cost US$96. Of course they are much cheaper to buy over in the States. Your better off trying to buy one through the USA trade forum on Plecofanatics, than from a LFS.

I haven't been able to find an internet site that list just species from the Rio Tapajos. But I have been keeping an eye out for species available in the trade from the Rio Tapajos, so I could give you a quick run down if you like.

Oh and just to tease...


----------



## adam79 (Jun 27, 2007)

*DeadFishFloating*, I would appriciate any info you have on the rio tapajos. I think I have pretty good idea about the catfish in the region. Even if you have informaion on the underwater landscape. Thanks


----------



## DeadFishFloating (Oct 9, 2007)

*adam79* can't help you to much with the aquascaping of your tank. I have googled Rio Tapajos images numerous times and most photos show wide sandy stretches bordered by mangrove like trees. The smaller streams show more typical images with sandy beds bordered by aquatic and terrestrial plants mixed with driftwood creating hiding places for the smaller aquatic life.


----------

